# Mosquito Lagoon - Beacon 42 1/26/08 and Boat Show



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Mosquito Lagoon - Beacon 42 1/26/08*

Nice.. I take it .. that is a leaning post for older folks w/ fading balance..so they dont' fall off? 

just kidding of course.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Mosquito Lagoon - Beacon 42 1/26/08 and Boat S*

the post is when you've had one to many beers


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Mosquito Lagoon - Beacon 42 1/26/08 and Boat S*

Is that a Swivel I see? Do the Loop knot.. it's faster than the swivel and one less thing to worry about.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Mosquito Lagoon - Beacon 42 1/26/08 and Boat S*

so i need to do just a regular loop knot to my lure 
http://www.realknots.com/knots/sloops.htm

sam i picked up an old copy of inshore/offshore (may 2007 i think) at the fly fisherman in titusville and you did a great article on mission jigs but i have yet to see them in the stores, i like their colors for the heads

as always thanks for your advice


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Mosquito Lagoon - Beacon 42 1/26/08 and Boat S*

The canoe man loop knot is a good one. http://www.doalures.com/knots.htm


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Mosquito Lagoon - Beacon 42 1/26/08 and Boat S*

thanks, i'm going to give it a shot this weekend i just do the swivel so i don't have to keep retieing lures on all the time it not that easy on the kayak


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Mosquito Lagoon - Beacon 42 1/26/08 and Boat S*

MAN Thats a sweet Gheenoe!


----------

